# Who manufactured this Rev-O-Noc motorbike?



## creebobby (Aug 10, 2011)

It was sold by Hibbard Spencer Bartlett - but who made it for them?
The only other bike I've seen that sprocket on is a 1922 Michigan City Excelsior - but it might not have been correct for the bike.












(It's up for auction right now.)


----------



## ejlwheels (Aug 10, 2011)

Can't say for sure, but I saw the listing and thought it looked like a teens or 20's Schwinn.


----------



## creebobby (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, looks Schwinn-ish to me, too.  Schwinn was listed as one of their jobbers in a late teens union report.


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 13, 2011)

*Are you sure Schwinn was a jobber for HSB?*

I always thought my Hibbard bike was a pseudo Schwinn? The frame lines are very similar to the Schwinn B10 model, and the sprocket on the bike in the attached ad is a 1935 Schwinn Cycleplane sprocket! Perhaps one day I will finish this build...I have all the correct parts (the Snyder sprocket is wrong, I know)...if anyone has a Cycleplane sprocket for sell...I'm very interested!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 16, 2011)

creebobby said:


> Yeah, looks Schwinn-ish to me, too.  Schwinn was listed as one of their jobbers in a late teens union report.




Did you buy it? I was gonna cause it was pretty close to me, but I didn't want to take it from under you.
I like the hardware store bikes!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 16, 2011)

fordsnake said:


> I always thought my Hibbard bike was a pseudo Schwinn? The frame lines are very similar to the Schwinn B10 model, and the sprocket on the bike in the attached ad is a 1935 Schwinn Cycleplane sprocket! Perhaps one day I will finish this build...I have all the correct parts (the Snyder sprocket is wrong, I know)...if anyone has a Cycleplane sprocket for sell...I'm very interested!




FS, that's beautifullllllllll !


----------



## creebobby (Aug 20, 2011)

Almost did, but no - it went for 230 plus shipping would be like 300 - I was interested at more like 220 shipped.
Also, the seller took an awesome seat off of it and replaced it with a junker - here's a pic I found of how it was before the seat swap:





Still, if those wood rims were ride-able, it was probably still an okay deal.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree, first seat much cooler.....


----------

